# Do you remember what your grandmother wore?



## PamfromTx (Aug 29, 2021)

I do.   Grandma wore the cutest homemade dresses.  They fit her perfectly.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 29, 2021)

Yeah, my gramma wore those things.
And when a husband would pass, she'd run down to *Mode-O-Day*, get a new one, dab on some rouge and snag another one.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

yep my granny wore clothes like that. She wore an apron  almost always as well.

 Her thick  stockings were held up with garters, so sometimes when she sat down her  dress would ride up and we could see the garters .

She'd wear leather  shoes which would go out of shape because she had bunions.. ..and in the winter she'd wear black ankle boots.. with zips up the front...






When she visited us every Wednesday, she came at mid-day, and had lunch.. and went home a few hours later.. but during her visit she never removed her hat...

She always .._.always_ had a hankie up her cardigan sleeve


----------



## Lee (Aug 30, 2021)

Grandma had a bright red fleece top she always wore all four seasons. Even in 90 degree weather.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2021)

Very few times I saw my grandma without an apron on. She was a hard working lady and was always keeping busy, usually cooking something.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 30, 2021)

Gramma always had her purse nearby
and would often reach in there
tear off half a stick of Wrigley's doublemint
and hand me the other half

I preferred juicyfruit, but, hey, it was gum
.....purse dirt, cheap perfume flavor an' all


----------



## Shero (Aug 30, 2021)

My Grandmama was French, she always looked chic and smelt of flowers. She never left the house without hat, gloves and in summer a parasol.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2021)

Yep, the house dress, the apron and sensible shoes. One wore her long hair up in a bun; the other had a perm. One kept a few chickens, the other one went out to Bingo.


----------



## jujube (Aug 30, 2021)

My paternal grandmother was always beautifully dressed.  She had long black hair, streaked with with white, that she rolled up into a "corona" around her head. Put a tiara on her and she would have looked fine for dinner at Downton Abbey. She loved velvets and heavy brocades.

She sold beautiful costume jewelry, so she always had some "sparklies" on.

I can't remember her ever having a house dress on unless she was out working on her flowers.

My maternal grandmother, though always neatly dressed, was the quintessential housewife. Housedresses at home, day dress for the supermarket, suit and the usual dead critters draped on the shoulders for church.  She spent most of her time in the kitchen or working around the house, so that's all she needed.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2021)

In my post above, I should had added that she spent much time looking for her glasses. There were always on top of her head..


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 30, 2021)

My wife's paternal grandmother always, but always, stepped out in style. She wore a hat, she wore little lace gloves, she wore a pearl necklace and as well as her handbag she carried a small wicker basket. Her two piece suits were hand made on her old Singer sewing machine. So who do you think was my wife's inspiration when we go to revival festivals?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2021)

My country grandmother always wore inexpensive cotton dresses with a full apron.  They were always faded and worn thin.  The odd thing is that I don’t remember her ever wearing a new cotton dress or apron.

My city grandmother always wore snap front brunch coats around the house.  When she went out she always wore a nice outfit that had originally been purchased for church or some special occasion.


----------



## charry (Aug 30, 2021)

My Nan wore aprons all the time , with a Pandora in both pockets ...lol


----------



## charry (Aug 30, 2021)

My maternal NaN


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 30, 2021)

My grandmother wore those house dresses shown above.  Sometimes w/an apron.
She had long grayish hair, she'd let me sometimes braid, or she wore it in a bun.

What I remember most, and makes me smile every time I think of it...are her nylons.
She'd wear them up to , or just past her knee and then tie them in a knot.  Of course her long dress would hide
this, but it was still visible at times.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 30, 2021)

DBM


----------



## win231 (Aug 30, 2021)

My grandmother always dressed like this:  (we were careful not to make her mad)


----------



## katlupe (Aug 30, 2021)

Grandma dressed up to go shopping in town. 



My grandma had a farm and she made most of her clothes as well as her kids. When she lived in the city, she worked at the shoe factory as well as had a big garden and canned a lot of food. During the depression, they still lived good thanks to her. My grandfather was not always around.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

My granny was already almost 60 when I was born, so I never got to know her wearing any kind of modern clothes or looking young.....always granny clothes. 

I remember being astonished when I first met my granny's youngest sister who was childless ( I was about 10 or so)... and this great aunt of mine ,  aunt Jenny... was in her 50's.. by then my granny would have been close to 70.. and Jenny  wore a skirt above her knee.. and high heels, and had her hair dyed black and it was all styled and long... and I thought she looked more like my granny's daughter than her sister


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Goodness, My nan always wore dresses and a cardigan, she never left the house without her gloves.
Around the house, she always had an apron over her clothes.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 31, 2021)

Do you remember what your grandmother wore on your wedding day?​


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

Tish said:


> Goodness, My nan always wore dresses and a cardigan, she never left the house without her gloves.
> Around the house, she always had an apron over her clothes.


we always bought my granny a cardigan on her birthday, I don't think I ever saw my granny not wearing one, with a hankie tucked up her sleeve


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2021)

My maternal grandmother wore dresses, often with floral prints. Here she is with an unknown woman in their "Sunday go to meetin'" clothes. My grandmother is on the left.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 31, 2021)

My grandma wore yoga pants,a ribbed knit turtleneck sweater and Earth shoes. That is all I remember her ever wearing,except when I was very,very young (3-4ish) and she lived in downtown San Francisco. Then she wore stylish dresses and dress coats. But once she moved out of the City,it was yoga pants always. Oh,and she always wore an Ankh on a chain around her neck. She was a strict vegetarian. She was one of a kind-although not always in a good way.....


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 31, 2021)

I do remember what she wore. For working around the hose she'd almost always wear one of my grandpa's shirts. All of them had paint stains on them because that's what grandpa was, a painter. But when she'd take me downtown and she'd dress to impress and impress she did! She was a beautiful and petite woman but she's still the largest person that I ever had the pleasure to feel loved by!


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Do you remember what your grandmother wore on your wedding day?​


My paternal grandmother, the fashionable one, had a gorgeous deep rose lace suit that she wore to all our weddings. She had dyed-to-match heels to wear with it.  We called it "The Wedding Suit". She wore it at their 50th wedding anniversary, too, soon after my wedding.

We buried her in it....it was how we remembered her best.

My other grandmother didn't come to any of our weddings. She lived in another state and didn't like to travel much.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My maternal grandmother wore dresses, often with floral prints. Here she is with an unknown woman in their "Sunday go to meetin'" clothes. My grandmother is on the left.View attachment 181385


The picture you showed of your granddaughter at a young age....either today or yesterday, looks just like your grandmother in this pic. 

jmo


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 31, 2021)

This is mostly about grandpa but grandma gets a pretty nice mention in it too! A great song!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2021)

Oddly enough, my maternal grandmother never did discuss her wedding day and/or what she wore.  I'm betting she made her dress/gown.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 31, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, my gramma wore those things.
> And when a husband would pass, she'd run down to *Mode-O-Day*, get a new one, dab on some rouge and snag another one.


I didn`t realize Mode-O-Day was a chain store! We had one in the town I grew up in-just a tiny hole-in-the-wall store,but they had nice "day" dresses.


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Oddly enough, my maternal grandmother never did discuss her wedding day and/or what she wore.  I'm betting she made her dress/gown.


I have a black and white photo of my maternal grandparents in front of the church where they were married. He has on a suit and a diamond horseshoe tie-pin (which he wore for the rest of his life....it was a wedding present from grandma and had 13 tiny diamonds in it - his lucky number).  She had on a coat and matching cloche hat that she said was brown velvet.  No wedding bouquet in sight. It was 1919.

No pictures, but my maternal grandfather was in a suit. Grandma wore a navy blue wool suit and a white blouse.  Her father sent away to New York for the suit and paid $50 for it (she was her father's favorite.) She wore a white corsage. I believe it was what they called a "parlor wedding" (performed at home by the parson). This was in 1920.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I do.   Grandma wore the cutest homemade dresses.  They fit her perfectly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 181151


Grandmas has come a long wayyyy in fashion.  It may be because Grandmas are younger these days.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 31, 2021)

jujube said:


> I have a black and white photo of my maternal grandparents in front of the church where they were married. He has on a suit and a diamond horseshoe tie-pin (which he wore for the rest of his life....it was a wedding present from grandma and had 13 tiny diamonds in it - his lucky number).  She had on a coat and matching cloche hat that she said was brown velvet.  No wedding bouquet in sight. It was 1919.


My maternal grandparents were also married in 1919-April 6th. It was her 18th birthday. I`m not sure how long they were married-long enough to have my mom in 1920 and her brother a couple of years later. My grandmother went on to have 3 or maybe four more marriages-her last to a man 30 years her junior. That was her longest marriage,it lasted 18 years.


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 7, 2021)

My maternal grandmother always wore granny-type dresses, and insisted on kissing you whenever she’d see you, which meant that you’d get red lipstick on your cheek, plus be bathed in that distinctive old lady fragrance…eww, _mush!_  If you were visiting her, you’d be fed, whether you were hungry or not.  The plates and silverware were ornate, and seemed to come from some extinct antediluvian civilization.  When you’d leave, Granny would slip you a _dollar,_ which was real money to a kid back then.  You would never get that much money unsolicited from your parents unless it was a rare occasion!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2021)

I only remember my Maternal Grandmother wearing a nightgown, because she was sick and confined to being in bed. She passed away when I was 5yrs old. I only remember my paternal grandmother wearing house dresses. She passed away a few months before my wedding. My family was never invited to any special events on my Dad's side of the family so I never saw her dressed up and looking fancy.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 7, 2021)

Little calico dresses.  She liked sleeveless tops.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 7, 2021)

Clothes


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 11, 2021)

Both of my grandmothers died  a long time before I was born.  I have a photo of my mothers family and since my Grandmother died in 1921, it must have been just before this - judging by the appearance of my mother who was born 1913, the photo must have been 1919 / 1920.

Of course for the occasion, they were all dressed up in their finery with Grandmother wearing a plain skirt and blouse trimmed with lace.


----------

